# Draigowing tactica



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

*1. Introduction*

The new grey knights codex has been quite a controversial one, some people complain that it is overpowered others say that the fluff is about as interesting as a bucket of sand. This article isnt about that, this article is about the Draigowing (DW hereafter) list which in itself has been under quite alot of discussion, I think the reason for this is because it is a totally new concept, sure we’ve had terminator lists and some pretty scary deathstar units like nob bikers or the tyranid death star, but the DW I feel is in a totally different category.

I have been playing around with a DW list for awhile, I would now like to share my thoughts on the list as well as what I have observed from play testing it.

I apologise in advance if you find that article to long or difficult to read, but I just finished exams and I have some time on my hands (to lazy to paint paladins).

*2. The units*

Before we move on and start analysing list builds and tactics its important that we understand how the units work for the list or what they are capable of in general. Im going to go through the most important units which could or will be used in the DW, this is not necessarily how they should be approached in other styles of lists.

*Lord Draigo*
The big boss man himself, this guy is a tank but you are pay for him handsomely. No matter what happens he obviously will be one of your HQs in your list. I believe that (foolish) people often think that Dragio is just for taking paladins as troops but forget that he is a beefed up Grand Master which means he has hammerhand, psychic communion, and most importantly Grand strategy which is far more useful when your entire army is only a small handful of squads. 

Draigo’s titan sword is beastly (remember it is master crafted) if you can find a unit with a psyker or demon in it he is throwing out 5 S10 force weapon attacks against an enemy which will be subject to psyk out grenades. That being said don’t split Draigo off from a squad he has joined to quickly to go hunt some juicey CC target, he is tough (W4, T5, 2+, 3++, and eternal warrior) but he will still fall to enemy shooting if you aren’t careful

*Ordo Xeno Inquisitor*
The only real reason I take this guy in just about every list is for the grenades he can be upgraded with, which will be discussed in greater detail below. But he also does allow for cheap servo skulls which can be very valuable in a list like this. Keep him cheap, he isnt there to take down trygons, he just brings some nice toys to the table. It is however important that he survives.

*Tech marine*
He is generally taken for the exact same reason as the inquisitor, it is true that he is more expensive but you do get hammerhand, power weapon and servo harness as standard. Its really up to personal choice but I must say that I prefer the inquisitor which has better Ld and more wounds for cheaper.

*Vindicare assassin*
A staple in any DW list I say, it’s not secret that grey knights have very little in the way of ranged anti-tank, with the exception of this guy. A DW list would be totally screwed if it had to face off against heavy armour without a vindicare, for example if I am facing say 2 land raiders (unlikely I know but still) carrying terminators I will struggle to take them out so I can assault with my paladins and hopefully hide in combat for a turn. An average roll (2 3s and 2 4s) with the turbo penetrator rounds is a glance on a land raider which is quite impressive. Although it should mainly be used for vehicles it’s also very useful for removing those hidden powerfists since you can allocate the wounds.

*Paladins*
The stars of the show. People bash them for the points cost but when you think about it it’s a bargain. A normal terminator is 40pts for an extra 15pts you can get a paladin which has; +1W, +1WS, holocast, cheaper ranged weapons, access to master crafted weapons, and they can take 2 ranged weapons for every 5 models, I think its an awesome deal. Sure they are vulnerable to being instant killed and tar pit units which they will just be stuck in the whole game but we will get to all of that later.

*Strike Squads*
I love how these guys are used in a DW list, they really stick to the fluff. I usually take 1 10 man unit with a rhino and some upgrades just as a all rounder unit, sometimes I give them scout with Draigo’s grand strategy so that they can outflank, other times I might just split the squad so that I can hold objectives while the paladins March into the enemy lines. They really are the perfect “water warrior”, they are the jack of all trades in the list. Use them differently depending on what is required.

*Psyrifle dread*
These are great for taking out transports and other light vehicles but if necessary they can also be an excellent objective holder with the use of grand strategy. Although I like them I don’t think they perform to their full potential in the DW since there should be alot of psycannons anyway which are great for taking out light vehicles, but they still have their place. Don’t underestimate reinforced aegis there are a few psychic powers out there which will be the death of this list, like lash, the reinforced aegis is a nice bonus to help prevent that.

*Librarian*
Many of the DW lists I’ve seen feature a librarian, I really cant justify it when I think about the powers he can take:
shrouding: just about everything has a 5++ anyway and although it could help if paladins are in cover I don’t think they should be hiding in cover to begin with.
_Quicksilver_: nice, but there are a few halberds scattered around anyway.
_Sanctuary_: this could be very nice but there is still a good chance that he enemy will still be able to charge and little chance that they will really take substantial losses from the dangerous terrain tests. Also if opponent is scared of sanctuary he might just instead opt to fire heavy and rapid fire 
_Smite_: waste of time
Vortex of doom: see smite
_Warp rift_: ok this is quite nice, auto penetrate on vehicles can be pretty useful.
_Summoning_: no way in hell am I risking a 350+pt unit to deep strike scatter (teleporter homer does not stop the scatter)
_Might of titan_: also useful but only when you get close enough to charge a tank, the +1S is unnecessary when assaulting anything else when considering rad grenades and hammerhand.
Leave libby at home.

*3. Equipment*

Im not going to deal with every single equipment for every single unit, just the ones you need to know about. 

*Demon hammer: *
I think that there should be a hammer for every 5 paladins, and why not they are free (until you need to master craft one). Though you could probably get by without them but I don’t advise it. Hammers are really there for vehicles, instant killing multiple wound models isn't a problem and thanks to hammerhand, rad grenades, and force weapons, wounding high T models also shouldn't be to much trouble, but against vehicles you will have trouble without them.

*Force falcion: *
An extra attack is nice, but you do pay for it. Perhaps nice instead of taking an MC weapon which you will need to do sometime in order to get mixed equipment.

*Force halberd: *
I feel you can’t go wrong with halberds, hitting before most things is an excellent defence.

*Force sword: *
Although not very offensive I think that the swords do have a place in that they provide a better invulnerable save in CC which is often quite useful. 

*Warding stave: *
Alot of the time I get annoyed at myself for forking out the 20pts for warding stave. However just last night the only model I had left in a paladin unit was a warding stave locked in combat with a death company unit with all the trimmings, he held out for quite awhile against all those power weapons and powerfists, it was great. Ok sure alot of the time its a waste, like when facing IG which has a total lack of reliable armour ignoring weapons, but I find that it more than makes it’s points back when facing anything which can throw out a scary number of power weapons (like Blood Angels or Grey Knights)

*Brotherhood banner: *
Some people swear by it, I don’t, but as this is an impartial tactica I will look as both sides. The paladin’s biggest drawback is their number of attacks this can be improved but you pay for it. In a 10man unit you essentially get 10 extra attacks, which sounds phenomenal on paper, but think about it; the banner bearer loses his force weapon to carry the banner. This means that a 10man unit on the charge will be getting 36 force weapon attacks as oppose to the 30 without the banner, so in a 10man squad I am willing to agree that it’s a good deal especially when considering you automatically pass you psychic test for the force weapons (but remember that you don’t get a “free” psychic power you still won’t be able to do hammerhand and then auto pass the force weapon test). The problem comes in when you split your 10man unit or get the banner on anything less than a unit of 5 guys in which you would only get a single extra force weapon attack which makes the banner hugely overpriced. Therefore my complaint with the banner is that when you split a 10man unit (which you often will) the banner just becomes a waste of points and pressures you into not splitting your 10man units which is not good.

*Apothecary: *
This one has alot of people fighting, lets look at the facts; 75pts for losing a storm bolter and gaining feel no pain, that’s pricey no matter which way you look at it. It’s important to remember that you pay 75 on top of the paladin’s base cost that’s expensive enough to be an HQ. On the plus side it will make your paladin’s near invulnerable to everything that does not ignore feel no pain, as it should take 24 wounds before a paladin falls if it has feel no pain. However in the DW there are so few unit that everything you enemy has will be pouring into the paladins which means that there will be lots of shots and attacks which will ignore the feel no pain, for instance you will feel pretty silly paying for the apoc when facing alot of S8+ pie plates from IG or power weapon galore from Blood Angels. The apoc also has the same problem as the brotherhood banner in that as soon as you split your squads down the apoc doesn't become as useful as you might hope. So in conclusion, it’s really up to you since it’s quite situational.

*Psybolt ammunition: *
I'm sure I don’t need to tell how this upgrade is better used in larger unit since you maintain the upgrade even when splitting up and the cost is the same no matter the unit size. It’s great for taking out hordes and rear armour on tanks but remember in a 10man unit 4 models should have some psycannons so you are paying for it on only 6 models which doesn't make it overpriced but I just think that there are better places to spend the points. Remember holocaust can handle hordes to a degree and psycannons should be enough to take out the rear armour on just about any vehicle.

*Psycannon: *
Take these wherever possible on paladins, don’t rely on psycannons for heavy vehicles but its great on just about everything else. Remember paladins are relentless so you always fire the full 4 shots.

*Psilencer*: 
I don’t really see the point sure 6 shots is nice but they are at S4 AP- which isn't going to be doing much damage.

*Incinerator*: 
Good god I love these things, but they still cant compare with the psycannon on paladins. Also remember that paladins have some anti horde in the form of holocaust. If you really don’t have the points for psycannons I would say go for the incinerators, but again they cannot compete with psycannons.

*Rad grenades: *
Brilliant. Mix with hammerhand and you should be wounding most things on a 2+. Most of the time it’s not a game changer but I think it’s a staple. Paladins are awesome but sadly they can still fall to some of the heavy CC hitters like death company and wyches, things like rad grenades give paladins that extra little boost which could throw a combat in their favour. It also lowers that instant death threshold of your enemies, oh yeah.

*Psychotroke grenades: *
At first I didn’t like the idea because of their random nature but after some use I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't need to be predictable since that 83% of the time it’s messing with your enemy in some really scary ways. Its sad when it doesn't work but when it does it can be huge, the other day I played against orks and got charged by a large group of nobz lead by Gazgul, there was quite alot of powerklaws in their, I was quite worried. Rad grenades brought the nobz down to a very pathetic T3 then I rolled a 6 for the psycho grenades, it was a massacre, with the orks low I just about every model (including Gazgul) failed their initiative test and were hitting themselves with powerklaws, the entire unit was wiped out without me having to make a single save. So yes that was a perfect outcome for me but still it just illustrates how amazing these things can be, but if you need to points elsewhere and you don’t like them don’t feel obligated.

*Combi-melta: *
Well we all know that the DW lacks anti-tank so a combi-melta on a ordo xeno inquisitor could come in handy, however it’s only one shot and you have to be so close that assaulting with hammers may be possible anyway. That being said I say if you have the points, why not?

*Plasma syphon: *
A very scary bit of tech, it’s just such a shame that it’s so situational, maybe in bigger games but I think in smaller games when you are less likely to encounter plasma on such a large scale. I could be wrong on this, let me know what you think.

*Servo skulls: *
Deep striking units can really be a pain to the DW list, servo skulls can really help with that, and they are pretty cheap on the inquisitor. However against many armies they are pretty much useless except for when you are deep striking but I wouldn't do that except on special occasions. Go for them if you have the points but don’t go out of your way to make room for them.

*4. The list*

For a DW to list to work you need enough paladins, personally I wouldn't consider any less than 10 to be a DW. I’m assuming you all know about the whole wound allocation trick, if you don’t let me know and I will explain it. Without further ado here are a few sample lists:

*List 1 (1750)*
Draigo - 275
Xeno Inquisitor - (rad and psycho grenades, power armour, servo skull)

Vindicare - 145

10 Paladins 

Psycannon, halberd
Psycannon, mc halberd
Psycannon, sword 
Psycannon, mc sword
Halberd
Mc halberd
Sword
Warding stave
Hammer
Mc hammer
= 655

10 Paladins 

Psycannon, halberd
Psycannon, sword
Incinerator, halberd 
Incinerator, sword
Halberd
Mc halberd
Sword
Mc sword 
Hammer
Mc hammer
= 615

= 1748

Your basic run of the mill DW list, im not a huge fan of it though I just don’t think it is versatile enough, however that being said when used right and when facing the right opponent this is truly a scary list.

*List 2*
Draigo - 275
Xeno Inquisitor - 55 (rad and psycho grenades, 3 servo skulls)

Vindicare - 145

10 Paladins 

Psycannon, halberd
Psycannon, mc halberd
Psycannon, sword 
Psycannon, mc sword
Halberd
Mc halberd
Sword
Warding stave
Hammer
Mc hammer
= 670

5 Paladins

Psycannon, halberd 
Psycannon, sword
Halberd 
Sword
Hammer
= 315

10 Grey knights strikers - 280 (2 psycannons, psy ammo, rhino)

= 1749

This is the list I am currently using, I think it’s the most versatile. The strike squad can be given scout and outflank which is amazing and they hold objectives without having to waste draigo’s grand strategy. 

*List 3*
Draigo - 275
Xeno Inquisitor - 72 (rad and psycho grenades, power armour, 3 servo skulls)

Vindicare - 145

10 Paladins 

Psycannon, halberd
Psycannon, mc halberd
Psycannon, sword 
Psycannon, mc sword
Halberd
Mc halberd
Sword
Warding stave
Hammer
Mc hammer
= 670

5 Paladins

Psycannon, halberd 
Psycannon, sword
Halberd 
Sword
Hammer
= 315

Dreadnought - 135 (2 twin-linked autocannons, psybolt ammo)
Dreadnought - 135 (2 twin-linked autocannons, psybolt ammo)

= 1747

This one makes use of the famous psyrifle dreads. This list is death to light vehicles, which is obvious but remember that Draigo can make D3 walkers scoring, the dreadnoughts could sit back nicely on an objective while the paladins reach out and hurt stuff. Its a nice list but I still prefer one with the strike squad.

*List 4 (2000)*
Driago - 275
Inquisitor - 63 (rad and psycho grenades, power armour)

Vindicare - 145

10 Paladins 

Psycannon, halberd
Psycannon, mc halberd
Psycannon, sword 
Incinerator, sword
Halberd
Mc halberd
Sword
Warding stave
Hammer
Mc hammer
= 650

5 Paladins

Psycannon, halberd 
Psycannon, sword
Halberd 
Sword
Hammer
= 315

10 strikers - 280 (2 psycannons, psy ammo, rhino)

Dreadnought - 135 (2 twin-linked autocannons, psybolt ammo)
Dreadnought - 135 (2 twin-linked autocannons, psybolt ammo) 

= 1998

This list is like having you cake and eating it, with it I don’t have to decide between dreadnoughts and guys in power armour. At this point level you could also easily make a 20 paladin list but im not going to write that up it’s pretty easy to do yourself.

*5. Weaknesses*
In order to know what you're good at you first need to know in which areas you fall short. In this section we will discuss the weaknesses of the DW list.

*Mobility*: 
it’s true this can be fixed with land raiders or storm ravens but they are really pricey and that just limits the number of paladin’s you can field. Also none of the transports can accommodate a full 10man unit. Dark eldar and blood angels could very easily run circles around paladins, dark eldar most especially. There is no sure way to overcome this but my advice would be to do everything you can to lock up jump infantry and pop transports so the paladins can charge the passengers and hopefully hide from the fire coming from the other raiders or whatever flying around.

*Grey Knights: *
Talk about irony. Yes the sheer volume of force weapons could spell doom for our 2 wound paladins, but not to worry there is a pretty good counter to overcome this but it will be discussed in the tactics session.

*Instant death pie plates: *
This is most people’s complaint about the DW list, pie plates should only scare you if you are new to the game. I say this because if you space your paladins carefully (2’ apart in a straight line) it will only be possible to hit 2 with a large blast and a measly 1 with the small blast, no matter how they scatter

*AP 1 and 2: *
This is true no matter how you slice it, but thanks to individual wargear you could at least spread the wounds around.

*Instant death in general: *
Also true, but if you remember to put instant death wounds on models which already have taken a wound you pretty much cancel out the the disadvantage of being instant killed.

*Number of units: *
I think this is along with lack of anti-tank are the biggest weaknesses. Having only a few unit means you can only fire at a handful of enemy unit each turn which can be disastrous when facing alot of small cheap units. In reverse since you have so few units your opponent isn’t forced to choose between multiple threats. Finally this problem also means that the list isn’t very deadly at range since a paladin is just as good as shooting as a terminator but for 15pts more (ok sure they get extra special weapons but still)

*Tanks: *
It’s been mentioned before so there isn’t much to say other than fear lists with many high armour value vehicles.

*Moving through cover: *
Alot of the time the paladins will be spread over a very large area to avoid blasts which means that if there is difficult terrain nearby chances are you will have to move through it.

*6. Strengths*

*Orks and Tyranids: *
Those poor poor multi-wound models. Force weapons just dominate tyranid MC’s and ork nobz. Also both armies need to get into CC to be effective which is exactly where you paladins should be anyway.

*Vanilla marines: *
Ordinary marines just don’t have enough shooting or CC capability to really handle the DW

*Survivability: *
It is scary how much fire a paladin unit can absorb, that being said don’t be careless with them either

*Annihilation: *
Having to kill 10 paladins in order to get a single kill point is actually just unfair for your opponent, to bad for them.

*Multiple assaults: *
Grenades work in multiple assaults and since paladins are often covering a large area multiple assaults are usually quite easily pulled off.

*7. Tactics*
Now for the best ways to use the DW

*Annhilation, Dawn of War: *
Maybe im stupid but I was so impressed with myself for coming up with this, it’s highly situational but when it happens the DW shines. Don’t knock this tactic on account of the conditions having to be perfect to pull it off, im just saying that in this situation, remember it. Ok so the mission is annihilation with the dawn of war deployment, use Draigo’s grand strategy to give at least a unit of grey knight strikers with their rhino scout so they can outflank, ideally you give scout to 2 units of paladins as well. Assuming you get first turn you now get to deploy 2 troop units and an HQ up to 24’ from your board edge, deploy your 2 paladin units spread 2’ apart along the 24’ line (with 2 units of 10 paladins you could theoretically make a wall of paladins from one end of the board to the other), don’t join your HQ to one of your units since they will lose scout if you do. Declare that you power armoured squad is outflanking in their rhino Since there is an 18’ push back your opponent will basically only have 6’ from his board edge to deploy his 2 troops and HQ in. Now it’s time for scouting, you should be able to move you paladins up 6’ since your enemy must be 18’ away and scout allows you to move up 12 away from your enemy. At this point, before the game even really begins you are 18’ from the enemy’s board edge with most of your army, the enemy only has a small part of his force. Once again assuming you have first turn you can move up 6’ placing you 12’ from the enemy board edge on turn 1! You may have to take 1 turn of shooting, but after that it’s multiple assaults across the board. The unit in the rhino will outflank and hit side or rear armour on tanks or just get to things out of reach from the paladins. Obviously not so great on CC heavy armies like tyranids or orks but against IG its hilarious. Although what I just described in a perfect situation this tactic can still be very effective even if the paladins don’t get to scout and you don’t get first turn.

*Hiding from blasts: *
As mentioned before if you spread your paladins out correctly you shouldn't have much to fear from blasts, but what happens if you wipe out a unit in CC in your turn thus leaving you together? (consolidation will help but you will struggle to get back into that formation) What I like to do is to charge a unit close to another and then consolidate as close as possible to the other unit when I wipe their buddies out, find some way to box them in and restrict their movement, now when the enemy want to hit you with blast markers if you are lucky (and wise in your movement) he will be unable to fire since he cant ind a target without hitting one of his own models.

*Take advantage of wound allocation: *
Im assuming you all know how wound allocation on multiple wound models with different wargear works. Put instant kill wounds on models which have already suffered wounds that way you only lose 1 wound. Place non-instant kill wounds on models which still have 2 wounds, thus saving models. Put as many armour ignoring wounds on models with warding stave’s and force swords in close combat as you can. This is very simple but it goes a long way.

*Never stay still: *
This army will be outgunned in just about every situation, keep moving, keep trying to get into combat. There are obvious exceptions to this rule.

*Anti-Grey Knights: *
As I said before grey knights (including other paladins, strikers, purifiers etc) are devastating to paladins since they all have force weapons. But remember paladins have psyk-out grenades which means if you get the charge they will be hitting at I1 since the whole enemy unit are psykers. In most cases you should be able to thin the enemy out quite sufficiently before they get to bring their force weapons on you. However beware, they also have the grenades which means that the combat will pretty much be decided by who gets the charge, do everything in your power to make sure that’s you.

*8. Conclusion*
The Draigowing is not an auto-win list, I don’t believe there is such a thing, but when used correctly it can be pretty scary. You won’t make friends playing it, make sure you have a few first before you bring this to the table, it is designated as cheese. Just remember to tell everyone that fielding Draigo with a bunch of paladins isn’t cheesy, it’s fluffy.

Thanks for reading and well done for getting this far. Again I apologise if it is too long and tedious. Let me know if there is anything you want me to clear up or speak more about, if you have any requests for tacticas let me know, I kind of enjoying doing them when I have nothing to do.

Bushido (aka josh barlow)


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Huh, I guess there isnt demand for tacticas on big scary units which are rather simple to use, *sigh*


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I gotta say, nice Tactica.

Very, very in-depth and provides some interesting information on how to kit out and use the Paladins for maximum success

Nice work Bushido


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

i enjoyed this tactica, I'm not experienced enough with GKs to reply anyway 
I played 3 games against Draigowings with my wolves so i could just write them down here and let you comment on those 
game one i had 10MLs, 2RPs with LL, 1 Las/plas razor and 3 big GHs CC focused units, he played Draigo, Librarian 2x5 paladins and 2x stormraven, the game was annihilation and it was a draw on turn 4 when we had to call it for time running out, i think i didnt have a lot of chances to win tough since he was in assault range and he made like 20+ 2+ saves without rolling a 1...

second game was again annihilation at 1500 vs 2big 10man units deepstriking with draigo and an inquisitor with the +1 reserves power, draw again at turn 5 with 2KPs each (draigo and inquisitor for me), he rolled an impressive streak of 2+ saves again but he was kinda unlucky with the damage chart on my vehicles, manageing to damage 3 or 4 vehicles without getting the kill point

third game was Capture and Control 2k against Draigo, 2x10man paladins, inquisitor with daemon weapon and 2 stormravens. I played my 1500pt razorspam (1LL priest, 5 TL-Las razors, 2Lasplas Razors, 15MLs fangs, 2MM/HF speeders) with a 500point add of TWC Lord and 4 TWC.
It ended on turn 6 1-0 for the wolves with the unit holding his objective wiped out by fire + TWC charge and Draigo(dead in turn 5), inquisitor and the other unit (6 pallies left) 12'' away from my objective with razors and 5man units speedbumping them from turn 3 onwards while shooting the other unit...this game seems to show me the biggest downfall of Draigowing, just feed them with 5man units and they'll progress 2/3'' + d6 consolidation each turn and that's not enough to take objectives 

PS: I think this guide is in the wrong place, put in Grey Knights Tacticas and you'll get a lot more comments imo


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, well-written and well-reasoned tactica. I had the pleasure of playing a Draigo + 20 Paladin list recently with my Blood Angels and I may as well have been sending units through a wood chipper. Probably the only army I've ever played that made me want to start an anti-specific-army troll thread. By far the most unbalanced army I've seen, and by far the least fun to play against. Paladins average about 70 points apiece and I would say they're an amazing bargain even at that, as they're comparable to most Marine army unnamed HQs by themselves (Librarian, Reclusiarch, Captain, etc).

You summed up exactly how to play them though, even to the part about not making any friends.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

> Yeah, well-written and well-reasoned tactica. I had the pleasure of playing a Draigo + 20 Paladin list recently with my Blood Angels and I may as well have been sending units through a wood chipper. Probably the only army I've ever played that made me want to start an anti-specific-army troll thread. By far the most unbalanced army I've seen, and by far the least fun to play against. Paladins average about 70 points apiece and I would say they're an amazing bargain even at that, as they're comparable to most Marine army unnamed HQs by themselves (Librarian, Reclusiarch, Captain, etc).
> 
> You summed up exactly how to play them though, even to the part about not making any friends.


Hahahahahaha :goodpost:



> PS: I think this guide is in the wrong place, put in Grey Knights Tacticas and you'll get a lot more comments imo


I tried but it has to be OKed by a mod first and after waiting for a week I guess it got rejected or they never got around to it

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent read, indepth tactics. I hope no new players read it however, because I despise playing against DW.



> Annihilation:
> Having to kill 10 paladins in order to get a single kill point is actually just unfair for your opponent, to bad for them.


Oh how I hate that mentality. Put the gloves on, get outside. We're boxing.

<3


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks alot for the time and effort in spent writing this tactica. I have used a Draigo and pallys for fun lists and have had a whale of a time playing them.
Keep up the good work.
D


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice actually. Thanls for helping me. Im Glad I play IG now. Not only did DE Raider Spam kicked my CSM ass but now these Palladins would have as well. Thanks to my LRBTS, Basilisks, and all the ACs in the word I might beat them by turn 3. My CC CSM Marines though might as well take a hike. Even Lash is not a sure thing.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

> Oh how I hate that mentality. Put the gloves on, get outside. We're boxing.


Hahahaha relax, a joke. Don't hate the player hate the game designers. I would like to take this opportunity to emphasise that the DW is not for making friends, in fact make sure you're wearing kevlar when playing it. I don't play it against unsuspecting players, only against people who have said they would like to try it out.

Thinking or writing up a tactica for the brotherhood champion, any thoughts or requests for other tacticas?



> <3


Is this for me Ravner?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Allllll for you 

Yes I know it's a joke


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you prefer deep-striking or walking your palis?

I also came up with a 1750 point list variant of yours. It basically substitutes ven dreads for psyrifle. So theres 2 squads of 5 palis, 2 ven dreads with assault cannons, the vindicare and a strike squad in rhino. The plan is to have a squad of palis team up with a dread as battle buddies. Both units are very resilient and should be able to take a lot of fire. 

Do you think this could work competetively or are psyrifle dreads the way to go?


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

@ Iron Freak

I say walking them on is with out a doubt far better in just about every situation. With deep strike you run into the problem of bad rolls resulting in your enemy being able to deal with your army piece meal. I know Draigo's psychic communion does help but its still a risk which is especially dangerous since the units you are deep striking are soooooo pricey. Also I feel that you enemy having to deal with a wall of paladins from turn one is scary.

I dont think 10 paladins in a Draigowing are enough. A HUGE advantage with a spam list like the draigowing is that you force your opponent to use weapons which are not ideal for the task. In the Draigowing that would mean that taking 15+ paladins will leave less points to spend on henchmen for example. If however you skimped on paladins to take henchmen therefore and you came up against IG for example lasguns would be focused on the henchmen while melta/plasma vets would go for the paladins, if however you only took paladins there would be nothing really worthwhile for the lasguns to fire at. Its a difficult principle to explain. 

Ven dreads are fine but I think that you will be better off with cheaper psyrifle dreads. Remember what destroys this list is fast mech lists like dark eldar, those autocannons can be vital. But you do have a nice idea going there



> the vindicare and a strike squad in rhino


The vindicare is not an independent character he cant join a strike squad.


----------

